# High-end desktop Speakers



## savithk (Jan 23, 2010)

hello friends iam planing to buy High-end desktop Speakers

should i u go for this... 


Altec Lansing Expressionist ULTRA MX6021

Altec Lansing MX5021

m-audio studiophile av 40

please give me ur suggestion....


----------



## vickybat (Jan 24, 2010)

hi buddy

Go for mx5021 as its sound quality is way better than the 6021.

The mx6021 was tested in dec 2009 edition of digit and they said the 5021 performed a lot better and are even cheaper costing around 6.8k.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 24, 2010)

What's your budget? If you are okay with bookshelf style speakers, go for m-audio studiophile av 40. It's a superb set but would cost above 10k. Also check 

Audioengine AE2
Audioenging A5

*www.bajaao.com/audioengine-m-108.html?gclid=CMO024WKvZ8CFQ0upAodVGjWzw


----------



## savithk (Jan 24, 2010)

my budget is.... around 10 to 12.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 24, 2010)

Go for AV40


----------



## savithk (Jan 25, 2010)

friends right now i have onboard soundcard....should  go for external soundcard...???


----------



## desiibond (Jan 25, 2010)

ofcourse. you do need an external soundcard to drive speakers like these


----------



## savithk (Jan 25, 2010)

which soundcard please suggest me


----------



## desiibond (Jan 25, 2010)

whats your budget for soundcard. My suggestion would be ASUS Xonar DX (needs PCI-E X1 slot) or Creative X-Fi XtremeGamer (PCI slot). Both cost inside 5k.


----------



## savithk (Jan 25, 2010)

well...for soundcard my budget is around 2 or 3 not ...my PC motherboard is ASUS K8V-MX i dont no this soundcard is compatible or NOT


----------



## desiibond (Jan 25, 2010)

inside 3k, check Creative X-Fi XtremeAudio


----------



## mayanksharma (Jan 28, 2010)

desiibond said:


> My suggestion would be ASUS Xonar DX (needs PCI-E X1 slot) or Creative X-Fi XtremeGamer (PCI slot). Both cost inside 5k.





desiibond said:


> inside 3k, check Creative X-Fi XtremeAudio



Yeah! Bought Xonar DX 7.1 for 4.5K! One awesome product. 
Btw, Extreme Music is no longer in production. Instead, the more pathetic Extreme Audio is available for 3.6K.


----------



## savithk (Jan 28, 2010)

my PC motherboard is ASUS K8V-MX i dont no this soundcard is compatible or NOT


----------



## desiibond (Jan 28, 2010)

savithk said:


> my PC motherboard is ASUS K8V-MX i dont no this soundcard is compatible or NOT



you need to get PCI slot based soundcard as your mobo doesn't have support for PCI-Express


----------

